# WOC: Art Supplies



## she (Mar 30, 2010)

blame my mind and not my heart if this has already been covered, but is anyone grabbing any of the upcoming art supplies collection? a mua swatched me with the pearlglide liners and two of the lip markers about two weeks ago and i want them all:






please ignore the poor quality of the iPhone pic, my skin is nc50ish. the two random splotches in the left corner are lip markers.

designer purple is my must have and almost noir is sooo pretty, i don't think there are any purple liners in the perm line. i'd say the standout is undercurrent (blue teal)- it's almost dazzling! i think they have great lasting ability- i had to try a bit to remove them. i've not used the greasepaint sticks before but the mua says i will love them- i'm eyeing slick black. 

thoughts? must haves? anyone have any experience with greasepaint sticks (didn't have time for a tutorial when i was at the store)?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 30, 2010)

All the pearlglides are a MUST IMHO. The colors really stand out this time around.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 30, 2010)

I ordered 4 of the GPs (slick black, dirty, zinc zone and below ground). I only ordered one pearlglide (undercurrent), but from your swatches, I may have to order more.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 30, 2010)

definitely picking up petrol blue, black line, designer purple, and almost noir pearlglides, and brown now and below ground greasesticks.

haven't heard great reviews of the lipstain markers...so passing on those.


----------



## miamialli (Mar 31, 2010)

I just bought 4 gps in slick black- 2 for me and 2 for my bf's b-day gift. i bought the one from the style black collection at the mua's suggestion- and was soooo sad when i couldn't find them anywhere. so glad to be able to stock up. i'm waiting to try the colors in store tho....


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 31, 2010)

Designer purple and almost noir. Maybe the coral lip stain


----------



## missboss82 (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought undercurrent pg and dirty gps, I need to check out greengrease gps in the store tomorrow.


----------



## colorluvv (Mar 31, 2010)

I like all of the pearlglides, especially undercurrent and designer purple.  I am still on the fence about the gps; I am planning to get one.  No lipstains for me.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I am picking up all the pg tomorrow. No lipstains for me!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with getting all the Pearlglide Liners. They are great!  The GPS are nice as well but not as vibrant/glittery as the PGL.  I am in love with Greengrease and Below Ground GPS.  The swatches are up in the swatch section in forum if you haven't had a chance to check them out.  I also have each liner on the lid for reference in my blog.  This has got to be one of the most exciting releases for me!!!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 1, 2010)

I checked them out today. I believe I'm in love with brown now...it smears to a deep brownish purple kinda like teddy on steroids. I must have it, I would have got it today but the MA was clearly overwhelmed.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 1, 2010)

I tried to stay away but I couldn't help it. I walked in to the local MAC and almost drooled over all the PG liners. Can't live without Undercurrent!  Gotta pick it up on my way home.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't do the PG because of the glitter and I wear contacts, glitter and me are on the outs. 

But I am interested in the Dirty. Reminds me of Satin Taupe, Sweet Sienna (?) or Mauvement. So pretty.


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, the pearlglides are super pretty and apply like butta! I picked up Slick Black and Undercurrent and plan on going to get Zinc Zone this weekend if they still have it. I have Fly By Blue and Rave so I didn't get the dark purple and blue p/g's. I thought Undercurrent was the most unique out of the bunch and plus its TEAL with SHIMMER!!! Loves it!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I can't do the PG because of the glitter and I wear contacts, glitter and me are on the outs. 

But I am interested in the Dirty. Reminds me of Satin Taupe, Sweet Sienna (?) or Mauvement. So pretty._

 
oh no! I wear contacts too but haven't had any trouble with the PG.  Do you use them on waterline?


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_oh no! I wear contacts too but haven't had any trouble with the PG.  Do you use them on waterline?_

 
No. But no matter what I do I get glitter in my eyes somehow, I have Black Russian and it iritates. It is useless to me, ooh, I should swap (never done it, that was idea that popped into my head, has no bearing to the convo, carry on)


----------



## lojical1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Is charred mauve anything like the violet gps from the style black collection? I missed out on getting it that time around and wondering if this is my chance for redemption


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 2, 2010)

I just ordered Zinc Zone and Below Ground GPS but stayed away from the PG liners because they are not safe for the waterline.  I'll stick to using stuff from MUFE.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't get anything. I might go back next week and get a couple of PG though. I def don't want any GPS as I've barely touched the ones I bought from Style Black!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't pick up anything, but now I'm thinking I want Zinc Zone and Greengrease GPS as for the marker pens 1. I'm not a fan of stains and 2. there's something about using a marker that just screams primary school to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But who knows! I quite like the idea of wearing a stain to intensify a lustre lipstick let's say!


----------



## colorluvv (Apr 3, 2010)

I got zinc zone and dirty GPS's.  I will use dirty for a neutral look and both for smokey eye looks.  I broke down and got all of the pearlglides...They are all so beautiful.  I was surprised how nice Almost noir and industrial looked very on my skintone.  And I am surprised how much I like the GPS.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Pearlglides are all beautiful; however, today, I only picked up 2 - Designer Purple and Undercurrent.  
Style Black made me fall in love with the greasepaint sticks so I definitely was getting a few of these - Greengrease, Below Ground, and Brown, Now (one for my aunt too).
I am so going back for one more of each!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

I got:
Industrial PGL-a sky blue that goes violet at different angles.
Undercurrent PGL-Green-teal loaded with gold sparkle.
Brown, Now GPS- Red Brown Metallic-on my this is just dark burning red <3
Greengrease GPS- Strong Forest Green

I think I'll be ridiculous and get SlickBlack GPS for me and a friend.

I honestly think MAC should just give SlickBlack GPS for free to anyone that bought the original GPS from Style Black. HAhaha


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_Is charred mauve anything like the violet gps from the style black collection? I missed out on getting it that time around and wondering if this is my chance for redemption 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh V GPS was from Dsquared2 right after Style Black.

As for your question, I'm with you. IDK.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

Brown, Now GPS in crazy awesome use!
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=ixklH9VMBHo


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 4, 2010)

undercurrent and designer purple p/g
they are awesome.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

I just made a sad discovery.

I just got Greengrease and Brown, Now GPS. I was playing around with  looks and remembered my Kohl Power Pencils in Raven and Mystery. I  swatched them next to the GPSs and there's not much difference with the  exception of kind of sheens that the KPs (high) and GPSs (low) have.

I know the GPSs have staying power but....I have my preferences. =/


----------



## captodometer (Apr 4, 2010)

I went and swatched yesterday. Loved the GPS and pearlglides, but would definitely pass on the lip markers.

I bought the black GPS from Style Black; the texture of these new ones seems a lot better.  Still undecided on buying, though.


----------



## carbonlover (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_Is charred mauve anything like the violet gps from the style black collection? I missed out on getting it that time around and wondering if this is my chance for redemption 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have V from the DSquared collection and Charred Mauve is just a tiny bit darker...it was too close in color for me to buy it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I just made a sad discovery.

I just got Greengrease and Brown, Now GPS. I was playing around with looks and remembered my Kohl Power Pencils in Raven and Mystery. I swatched them next to the GPSs and there's not much difference with the exception of kind of sheens that the KPs (high) and GPSs (low) have.

I know the GPSs have staying power but....I have my preferences. =/_

 
Mystery KP left Greengrease GSP right; Raven KP left Brown, Now GPS left
I know the KPs are darker and the Mystery KP is looking blue-y/teal-y in the pic, but if you had both in real life you could live with one or the other.





Again all I have is my Iphone, sorry for the quality--I'm shopping for a a real camera today!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_Is charred mauve anything like the violet gps from the style black collection? I missed out on getting it that time around and wondering if this is my chance for redemption 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Art Supplies Collection: Greasepaint Sticks Review, Photos, Swatches

Temptalia's got side by side swatches, looks like a big ole GO AHEAD, if you didn't get V.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 5, 2010)

Argh, I wish the collection would hurry up and just appear in Singapore already. I'm dying to get my hands on the pearlglides but maccosmetics.com doesn't ship to Singapore. =.=|||


----------



## she (Apr 5, 2010)

aww, i hope industrial p/g isn't being put on an ignore list- it's a really vibrant color, i paired it with birds and berries (using b&b over it) and it makes the prettiest light green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i do understand that it's one that doesn't "look" like it will work on some people- but imo it's worth playing around with.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 5, 2010)

I hate those lip markers, but all the pearlglides are lovely. I only ended up with Undercurrent. I would have liked all the pearlglides, but to be honest, I would only wear Undercurrent and the blue one. I guess I'm getting to the point where I have more than enough stuff and the allure of getting loads of stuff  or dashing out to each collection isn't appealing anymore. I got lucky and was able to snap up a backup of On a Mission BPB though, LOL


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 5, 2010)

....


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_^ I agree the lip markers just disturb me...I got Almost Noir, Black Line, Designer Purple and Undercurrent pearlglides and I love them all, these colours are so WOC friendly, they are really pigmented and stay put. I'm contemplating going back for Industrial, it was indeed on my ignore list lol, I thought it might look frosty on me but maybe I was a bit hasty? 

I'm so satisfied with this collection (well the pearlglides anyway) that I can safely say that for me it can't be beat by anything else released this year (*but I am an eyeliner nut so maybe that's why). Therefore, I'm going to calm down with the purchases from now on. I hope *



_

 
I hear you on that! I can never seem to resist an eyeliner especially if it's colorful and glittery.  It's not like I can use them all up but the nut in me wants to grab them all.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_I didn't pick up anything, but now I'm thinking I want Zinc Zone and Greengrease GPS as for the marker pens 1*. I'm not a fan of stains and 2. there's something about using a marker that just screams primary school to me!*





But who knows! I quite like the idea of wearing a stain to intensify a lustre lipstick let's say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you on that..


----------



## Inamorata (Apr 6, 2010)

Do the Pearlglide liners smudge? They look so soft.. I don't usually have oily lids but Feline Kohl Power smudged like nobody's business. The colours are beautiful and I want them all, but I don't wanna look like a raccoon!


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_MAC Art Supplies Collection: Greasepaint Sticks Review, Photos, Swatches

Temptalia's got side by side swatches, looks like a big ole GO AHEAD, if you didn't get V._

 
I agree, the two are different enough to warrent having both.  I passed on Charred Mauve because it was so dark that I couldn't imagine using it as a base. 

Also L'Oreal's HIP Color Rich Cream Crayon in Authentic is a dupe for Greengrease GPS (which is why I passed on it) and in case you are wondering the Cream Crayon performs like a GPS, glides on creamy and doesn't budge.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah... All this talk about the liners is making me go nuts. It's supposed to have arrived in Singapore, I'm heading down to go check them out ASAP! Hope they work well on Asian skin (I think I might be a little yellowy). =X


----------



## she (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I'm contemplating going back for Industrial, it was indeed on my ignore list lol, I thought it might look frosty on me but maybe I was a bit hasty?_

 
i actually can say i like it most out of the set. it swatches drastically different on some people from what i have seen and while kinda frosty it still gives the glitter of a p/g.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not impressed with anything from this collection


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 12, 2010)

*Twinkle_Twinkle: *
I actually agree - I really hate charred mauve, quite honestly. I swatched it in stores and it came up almost completely black on me.

*L281173:*
Hurhur. I was hyped initially, but after trying all of the liners personally in stores, I was really disappointed with a lot of them.


----------



## meika79 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I know I'm late but I bought Undercurrent p/g liner, Slick Black and Green grease.  I missed out on all of the other Greasestick launches so I'm glad I was able to catch this one.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I have swatched this collection twice and I didnt find anything that I felt I had to have. . .  so I am skipping this collection


----------



## j4lyphe (Apr 18, 2010)

i bought all the p/g liners (industrial looks hot over black e/l) and got the g/p sticks except the purple and the blue since i already have the purple and blue ones from the D2Squared line...I just love liner (esp the g/p sticks!), most times im lazy to use e/s so e/l is a really easy and quick look to pull off;p


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_Well, I know I'm late but I bought Undercurrent p/g liner, Slick Black and Green grease.  I missed out on all of the other Greasestick launches so I'm glad I was able to catch this one._

 
Great haul. I love Undercurrent the most. Quite a unique color.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 18, 2010)

ended up getting all the pearlglides. passed on the greasepaint sticks because i haven't really even wore the two from dSquared.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love to see some pics of you lovely ladies wearing the liners. I'm on the fence about this purchase.


----------

